# Quite the Surprise!



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Last Tuesday, I went out to my local neighborhood lake to take my senior pictures for my graduation invites, memories, etc. I am on my high school's fishing team (this is the first year they've had it, which is sadly my last) so, of course i brought a fishing rod with me to highlight that. 

After I took my fishing jersey pictures, I put on my cap and gown to finish the pictures off. If you know me, you know I have to have that "One last cast!" and this was the outcome, a nice 1.5 to 2 pound bass, caught on a white Wally-World brand spinnerbait. He made for some pretty sweet senior pics!


This weekend I will be fishing my 5th, and final tournament of my High School Fishing career. Let's all hope that we can put more than 2 keepers in the boat this time!:rotfl:

~Nick


----------



## bps3040 (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

That is Awesome. Congrats young man and good luck on your tournament.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

X2


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Good deal Nick!
Life will start flying by after HS graduation, too fast!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG Nick!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now..*THAT* is a DEVOTED fisherman.....:rotfl:

Congrats on the cap 'n' gown, Young Feller....:cheers:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Outstanding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Proud Dad! He loves Jesus, his Mom and fishing.
If I could just get him to love working!LOL


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

dbullard said:


> proud dad! He loves jesus, his mom and fishing.
> If i could just get him to love working!lol


your boy done grew up fast


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey now, if I work, that's less practice on my way to becoming a professional fisherman, lol! 

Thanks guys for all the kind comments. I was super excited that i caught that fish, and even more excited that in less than 3 weeks i will be done with high school forever, and on the road to becoming a licensed taxidermist! 

It was an awesome journey to get to where I am, and on to where i'm going. I couldn't have done it without some awesome role models!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Right on young man! Good stuff.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Man that is cool Nick, I wish I could of had something like that when I was in High School. Good Luck and tight lines.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Man, was I pleased to see that fishing is now offered in high school!

*It's about time!*

BTW, I graduated from HS in 1959. Rules then were that anybody who wore eyeglasses had to remove them for PE classes. Well, I'm pretty much blind without my specs. (It kept me out of the Vietnam draft.)

Football, baseball, etc. were a joke. I was like a stand in dummy. Nobody threw me a ball or delegated anything of importance. Dodge ball was a torture. I never saw the balls coming at me.

Finally, I convinced the gym teacher (coach of most everything too) to let me bring in my spinning rod and fly rod and learn to cast for distance and accuracy. After a few weeks, I got pretty good.

Some of my classmates mocked me for casting practice, but the gym teacher backed me up.

Thought I'd relate my experience from many years ago.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice... Good Luck!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Fishing in high school has been around for 4 or 5 years, but this was the first year my school offered it. They branched it through FFA, so i got to be a part of that organization as well. It definitely made my senior year one to remember!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I hope all your dreams come true. God bless !


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations young man and to the proud Dad, you both have every right to be.

Best of luck to you on your future.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet pics! Congratulations young man! Keep your love for God, family and fishing. You'll go far, and enjoy the journey.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Dang Nick! I haven't seen you in a while and Poof! You grew up!
Love them bass.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Pet Spoon said:


> Sweet pics! Congratulations young man! Keep your love for God, family and fishing. You'll go far, and enjoy the journey.


 Thank you, I will for sure! I'm definitely looking forward to the journey.



Reel Time said:


> Dang Nick! I haven't seen you in a while and Poof! You grew up!
> Love them bass.


I love the bass too. I grew up catfishing, but man oh man, there's something about bass fishing that I love, and it's definitely not the cost of tackle, LOL. 
I have my last High School bass fishing tournament this Sunday.

It was an awesome experience, and it got me hooked on tournament fishing. I love the competition aspect of it all!


----------

